# BoB stove



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

Hi All,

i'm not sure what people's thoughts are on me posting links to other web sites or not, i wont post it yet.

I have recently changed my BoB stove from one requiring gas canisters, to one that uses bio-fuels (twigs, wood chips etc). This has also cut down on the weight of my bag.

I was hoping for some of your thoughts on this type of stove? I like this for a few reasons, lower weight, no need to carry fuel, and the added benefit of being very environmentally friendly.

anyone thoughts?


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

What type of stove do you have. I personally don't carry a stove in my BOB. I figure on building a small fire. However I can. But I am primarely set up for rural use.


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

I have a MSR dragonFly, and the one that i am switching to is a solo stove.

No complaints at all about my dragonfly, but they are almost the same weight (dragonfly being heavier) and with the added fuel, makes for a significant weight savings.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry don't know much about the stove thing. I have used a sterno solid fuel stove before but I don't keep one in my bag. What does the type of stove your switching to weigh?


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

the solo stove only weights 9oz (255grams)

plus no fuel


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

I have two stoves in my BOB. One is a beer can penny stove (powered by 190 proof hooch) and the other is a canteen stove from the Canteen Shop. Both work very well. The Canteen stove can be used in conjunction with my alcohol stove or by using sticks and twigs. The Canteen stove is great. It has a multitude of uses other than heating water.

Don't overlook the sterno fuel canisters. Cheap, fast and silent and they emit no noticable smells. The big plus to Sterno and alcohol fuels is that they can be used indoors and do not generate carbon-monoxide as a by-product of combustion. I keep three canisters in each vehicle and use them often for day hikes and a quick meal on the road.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

tugboats said:


> I have two stoves in my BOB. One is a beer can penny stove (powered by 190 proof hooch) and the other is a canteen stove from the Canteen Shop. Both work very well. The Canteen stove can be used in conjunction with my alcohol stove or by using sticks and twigs. The Canteen stove is great. It has a multitude of uses other than heating water.
> 
> Don't overlook the sterno fuel canisters. Cheap, fast and silent and they emit no noticable smells. The big plus to Sterno and alcohol fuels is that they can be used indoors and do not generate carbon-monoxide as a by-product of combustion. I keep three canisters in each vehicle and use them often for day hikes and a quick meal on the road.


Exactly my thoughts. I keep them in a viechel but not in my BOB. I use solid fuel sterno. I don't have to worry about spills either.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I got a sterno kit in my CERT bag. Works real well.

I carry a Esbit style stove in my bob, a few a the solid fuel tabs an it can be used with natural material to. I like the fact it'll use both plus them fuel tabs can used ta start a fire in a pinch.


----------



## SuspectZero (Feb 3, 2011)

I carry an esbit style stove as well but rely on my ranger stove the most. Can use whatever you want and they hold water as well. Is there anything the swiss can't do?


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

SuspectZero said:


> I carry an esbit style stove as well but rely on my ranger stove the most. Can use whatever you want and they hold water as well. Is there anything the swiss can't do?


What's the last war they proved their gear in? ;-)

Alcohol beer can stoves, here. They're in Tupperware containers to prevent being crushed or deformed. A windscreen and pot stand are highly recommended. It's not always easy to keep the alcohol stoves level. I'm thinking about an Esbit, too.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Fn/Form said:


> What's the last war they proved their gear in? ;-)
> 
> I guess they found out if you arm every one of your citizens with a rifle and ammunition, there aren't a whole lot of people anxious to try to invade your country. :wave:
> 
> I have a few folding stoves that can be used with solid fuel tabs or sterno. Works for me.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Picket up a JetBoil stove. Yeah, it uses compressed gas but it's pretty nice. Cookpot, thermally insulated and everything included. If I need another stove, I'll just build a small fire. You can build a very small efficient fire. 
Native americans would always laugh at the european settlers and their huge fires that wasted fuel, highly visible and made lots of smoke.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

i typically carry the pocket rocket if i'm doing anything below 10-12k FT elevation in which case if i'm traveling or summiting i use the primus omniFuel with some flashing i cut as a windscreen which also doubles as a kind of home made solo stove before i get to snowline as not to burn my liquid/gas fuel before i get up there

when SHTF i'm heading out with the omnifuel and some flashing and few spare nozzles.

my stove runs on both gas and liquid fuels:Isobutane-propane / white gas / kerosene / jet / auto / diesel

i built my flashing kind of like this and it stores inside my main cooking pot

http://jwbasecamp.com/Articles/Fire-Bucket/index.html


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Fancy Feast stove. Runs on rubbing alcohol, HEET, boils 2 cups of water in 5 minutes, and costs 75 cents to make. In event of SHTF, you can always find a Fancy Feast can and make more, and rubbing alcohol should be fairly easy to obtain for a while.

WWhermit


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Beer can type rocket stove and a hobo stove.
I have started to 'accumulate' denatured alcohol, theres something about storing fl4mm4ble/spl0s1v3 materials that freaks me out, but methinks ya gotta have at least one type.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a couple of these, they work well. Foldable Pocket Cooker

http://www.amazon.com/Innovative-Products-Foldable-Pocket-Cooker/dp/B000HR95NO


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Interesting. I carry both ETOH and the Esbit stoves. The alcohol stove is part of the cook kit (surplus) - the Esbit is a back up. I know folks like the idea of a wood stove, or even a campfire, but dependance on a single source of fuel can have a down side.

Wet wood is hard to light and smoky to cook over. Wood fires also mark your location with both visual (smoke column/firelight) and an unmistakable order - both carry for some distance. Use of a so-called Dakota fire hole will go a long way to reduce smoke and the light from the fire, but in rainy weather can be problematic.

I do carry a backpacker grill and my cook kit is designed to use either the Trangia or an open fire, I'm just uncomfortable about a single source for fuel. In the winter, wood may be hard to find (here, locally) fuel to snow depth. You know, one is none, blah,blah,blah.

Interesting to see other folks take on this.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

nope i agree, why have all your eggs in one basket, and if it is cheap,lite, and small why not chuck some extra ways of cooking in your pack?

not to mention stoves are also used for heating, i couldn't see going out with out at least 2 ways to create heat and cook....

like i said, i got a multi-fuel stove then some flashing/rocket stove type thing i made to burn tender and the rest, to me only going out with only one type of heating and cooking device would be like going out with 1 lighter or match in my pack, just don't see the point, might as well pack 4-5 of them for what sort of space they take up and how valuable they are....


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

Beer can stove here, I love the light weight & they really heat up water in a hurry.
Fuel is easy to get ahold of auto parts store, wally mart and hardware store.
The cost is almost nothing to make and no moving parts.
And lastly if I ran out of fuel I would use whatever was around to burn in a traditional fire pit.


----------



## Woodsman-uk (Jun 12, 2012)

I use a Swedish trangia kit which runs on meths but can also take wood albeit small wood works ok. It all packs up pretty neat also


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I carry one of these. I have made several and tried several fuels. There would be no problem boiling a pot of water with one of these in a couple minutes:



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beverage-can_stove


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Woodsman-uk said:


> I use a Swedish trangia kit which runs on meths but can also take wood albeit small wood works ok. It all packs up pretty neat also


\

Exactly what I have! In stainless steel - holds a cup, the stove, fuel bottle, matches, utensils and so on. Not real lightweight, but quite a good system nonetheless. Fits nicely in a Yukon ruck -

















Thanks for the photo!


----------



## Woodsman-uk (Jun 12, 2012)

DKRinAK said:


> \
> 
> Exactly what I have! In stainless steel - holds a cup, the stove, fuel bottle, matches, utensils and so on. Not real lightweight, but quite a good system nonetheless. Fits nicely in a Yukon ruck -
> 
> Thanks for the photo!


It's good piece of kit and i like the idea that a you can boil up a MRE in it. Agree it's a bit heavy, but it's solid.


----------

